# dimmer switch on a scroll saw



## hemi (Feb 2, 2018)

will a house dimmer switch work on a variable speed scroll saw


----------



## new2woodwrk (Mar 16, 2015)

hemi said:


> will a house dimmer switch work on a variable speed scroll saw


I'm no expert, but I was told to not use a dimmer or a variable speed foot switch because it could damage the motor.

For those reasons, I've not used one myself


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Don't. The dimmer switch makes the motor think that the power has been shut off 120 times per second.
So the motor sucks approx. 2X the running current as the usual inrush starting current, 
just about nonstop to cook the motor.


----------



## andr0id (Jan 11, 2018)

Anything built in the last 20 years control the motor with a microprocessor. It wants 110/220 AC on the power cord side of things.


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

It won't hurt it a bit, the inrush Robson was talking about is from a motor at a dead stop, not turning Carrier used the same technology for about 40 years before inverter/VFd's came along, it is just pulsing the voltage, they used it for low ambient operation by slowing the condensor fan motor to raise the head pressure, there by raising the suction pressure above freezing to operate in the winter

We have 8 1000 CFM "muffin' fans for the "air conditioning" in our cabana, they have been running of a dimmer for 14 years and not a failure


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

I don't understand why you would use a dimmer switch on a variable speed unit. What kind of motor is in the scrollsaw? Brushless, brushes, induction? Is it an AC or DC motor? What sort of speed control is in the unit? Brand and model number of the saw?


----------



## hemi (Feb 2, 2018)

Thanks for all the advise and reply's/answers


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

I remember when speed controllers for drills were first introduced. Then they became incorporated into the drill.
johnep


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

I am guessing you are replacing the controller, this is going to depend on the type of motor and controller on the saw, there are also now different light dimmers for specific style bulbs. If in your case a dimmer will work I would go with router speed control instead. Brand and model of saw would help.


----------



## hemi (Feb 2, 2018)

*will a house dimmer switch work on a variable speed scroll saw*



FrankC said:


> I am guessing you are replacing the controller, this is going to depend on the type of motor and controller on the saw, there are also now different light dimmers for specific style bulbs. If in your case a dimmer will work I would go with router speed control instead. Brand and model of saw would help.


Sears Craftsman 16 " variable speed scroll saw...it is an older model


----------



## hemi (Feb 2, 2018)

Sears Craftsman 16 " variable speed scroll saw...it is an older model


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

This thread got me to wondering what was powering my Delta model 40-540 16" variable speed scroll saw. Imagine my surprise when it shows up to be a 2 amp., single phase, capacitor start, induction, motor.


----------



## blackpearl (Jul 20, 2012)

If it is variable speed, it already has a triac circuit built in and will malfunction if you use an additional dimmer. 
But may I ask, why do you want a dimmer if it already has a speed control?


----------

